# Houston PBS signal loss



## tlbrewer (Oct 15, 2004)

Anyone else experience a loss of the PBS signal in Houston. I went from a strong 80 to 90 signal to a 30 and no lock. My other ota digital signals are strong and locked. PBS says that they are having no dificulties.


----------

